# Forum Argomenti di discussione UNICO/730 dichiarazione dei redditi  spese sanitarie - marca bollo 1,81

## ALESSANDRA2008

Ai fini della detrazione delle spese sanitarie in dichiarazione dei redditi, in caso di ricevute sanitare di importo superiore a 77,47 a cui non è stata apposta la marca da bollo di 1,81, come si deve procedere? Per portarle in detrazione occorre apporre la marca da bollo? La marca da bollo la dovrebbe applicare chi emette la ricevuta o chi usufruisce della prestazione? Cosa prevede la normativa?

----------


## annade

> Ai fini della detrazione delle spese sanitarie in dichiarazione dei redditi, in caso di ricevute sanitare di importo superiore a 77,47 a cui non è stata apposta la marca da bollo di 1,81, come si deve procedere? Per portarle in detrazione occorre apporre la marca da bollo? La marca da bollo la dovrebbe applicare chi emette la ricevuta o chi usufruisce della prestazione? Cosa prevede la normativa?

  La marca da bollo dovrebbe essere applicata da chi emette la fattura, dico dovrebbe perch&#232; pur compresa del totale complessivo, spesso io trovo ricevute sanitarie con bollo mancante. In questo faccio apporre la marca dal cliente e poi la detraggo, in caso il cliente si rifiuti detraggo soltanto la spesa sanitaria.
Ciao

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Per portarle in detrazione occorre apporre la marca da bollo?

  Una volta ho parlato con una impiegata dell'AdE, la quale mi ha dimostrato, norma alla mano, che la fattura senza marca da bollo rende indeducibile il costo.
Mi ha però anche detto che la cosa era risolvibile. 
Fatto sta adesso ricordarsi come .....  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## annade

> Una volta ho parlato con una impiegata dell'AdE, la quale mi ha dimostrato, norma alla mano, che la fattura senza marca da bollo rende indeducibile il costo.
> Mi ha però anche detto che la cosa era risolvibile. 
> Fatto sta adesso ricordarsi come .....

  "tirando il collo ai medici che non le appongono" ? ..... potrebbe essere un'idea.... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
ma hai ragione, l'hanno detto e dimostrato anche a me, ma poichè ritengo inaccettabile non dedurre la sola spesa sanitaria *effettimante sostenuta* continuo come ho sempre fatto, facendo apporre la marca dal cliente, evitiamo problemi e rimaniamo "nel legale"

----------


## missturtle

> "tirando il collo ai medici che non le appongono" ? ..... potrebbe essere un'idea....
> ma hai ragione, l'hanno detto e dimostrato anche a me, ma poichè ritengo inaccettabile non dedurre la sola spesa sanitaria *effettimante sostenuta* continuo come ho sempre fatto, facendo apporre la marca dal cliente, evitiamo problemi e rimaniamo "nel legale"

  Dato che è il cliente a dover sostenere il costo e, nel caso in cui il cliente non apponga la marca, il fornitore risponde in solido... direi che "basta che qualcuno ce la appiccichi"  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## annade

> Dato che è il cliente a dover sostenere il costo e, nel caso in cui il cliente non apponga la marca, il fornitore risponde in solido... direi che "basta che qualcuno ce la appiccichi"

  Siamo completamento d'accordo. :Wink:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## fabioalessandro

e la data?

----------


## annade

:EEK!: E' vero...........  *RETTIFICO* :Wink:    

> continuo come ho sempre fatto, facendo apporre la marca dal cliente, evitiamo problemi e rimaniamo "nel legale"

  Non continuerò come ho sempre fatto ma...... consiglierò ai clienti, per il futuro, di controllare immediatamente la ricevuta sanitaria, e quolora fosse sprovvista di marca da bollo..... provvedere il giorno stesso all'apposizione".....  
Quest'anno niente marca niente detrazione....

----------


## Patty76

> E' vero...........  *RETTIFICO*   
> Non continuerò come ho sempre fatto ma...... consiglierò ai clienti, per il futuro, di controllare immediatamente la ricevuta sanitaria, e quolora fosse sprovvista di marca da bollo..... provvedere il giorno stesso all'apposizione".....  
> Quest'anno niente marca niente detrazione....

  Il fatto è che non sempre ci si accorge (o si sa) che la marca manca (o ci vuole)...quindi se faccio mettere la marca da bollo al momento della dichiarazione dei redditi, non è sempre valida??? Dopotutto la data della marca è precedente all'utilizzo del documento in detrazione...o no?????  :Confused:

----------


## iam

> Una volta ho parlato con una impiegata dell'AdE, la quale mi ha dimostrato, norma alla mano, che la fattura senza marca da bollo rende indeducibile il costo.
> Mi ha però anche detto che la cosa era risolvibile. 
> Fatto sta adesso ricordarsi come .....

  quoto!
Anche i CAF sono tenuti ad effettuare questo tipo di controllo sulle ricevute sanitarie ed in mancanza sono tenuti a non ammettere il documento in detrazione.

----------


## annade

Direi di no, la data sarebbe comunque posticipata rispetto all'emissione della ricevuta... io per quest'anno ( in sede di denuncia dei redditi) risolvo, ne ho 5-6 di quelle ancora non datate e le metto a disposizione dei clienti, per l'anno prossimo mi attivo subito con sms, mail, fax e telefonate per avvertire come posso di questa eventualità del controllo, almeno da aprile a dicembre 2008 possono farlo, perderebbero in questo caso solo eventuali detrazioni dei primi 3 mesi del 2008. 
La miglior cosa auspicabile..... che finalmente i medici.... e non voglio ripetere quanto già scritto all'inizio del post. 
P.S. Non mi sembre vero ma stiamo "dialogando"..... e in "diurna" :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  
Ciao

----------


## Patty76

> Direi di no, la data sarebbe comunque posticipata rispetto all'emissione della ricevuta... io per quest'anno ( in sede di denuncia dei redditi) risolvo, ne ho 5-6 di quelle ancora non datate e le metto a disposizione dei clienti, per l'anno prossimo mi attivo subito con sms, mail, fax e telefonate per avvertire come posso di questa eventualità del controllo, almeno da aprile a dicembre 2008 possono farlo, perderebbero in questo caso solo eventuali detrazioni dei primi 3 mesi del 2008. 
> La miglior cosa auspicabile..... che finalmente i medici.... e non voglio ripetere quanto già scritto all'inizio del post. 
> P.S. Non mi sembre vero ma stiamo "dialogando"..... e in "diurna" 
> Ciao

  Pensa...che ho interrotto appositamente la compilazione del mio DPS...per dialogare con te!!!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## iam

> Pensa...che ho interrotto appositamente la compilazione del mio DPS...per dialogare con te!!!

  aaaaaaaahhhhh   allora lo stai facendo daccapo !!!!

----------


## annade

> Pensa...che ho interrotto appositamente la compilazione del mio DPS...per dialogare con te!!!

   :Stick Out Tongue:  :Smile: 
Grazieeeeeeeee..... sono qui.....

----------


## Patty76

> aaaaaaaahhhhh   allora lo stai facendo daccapo !!!!

  E certo che lo sto facendo da capo......è la prima volta...ho aperto partita iva quest'anno!!!!!!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## iam

> E certo che lo sto facendo da capo......è la prima volta...ho aperto partita iva quest'anno!!!!!!

  quest'anno?? 
Allora il DPS lo devi fare l'anno prossimo (entro il 31/3/2009)

----------


## Patty76

> quest'anno?? 
> Allora il DPS lo devi fare l'anno prossimo (entro il 31/3/2009)

   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:   
Aspetta.....ho aperto p.iva a gennaio...perchè dovrei farlo il prossimo anno?  
Quest'anno non ho obbligo di privacy????

----------


## iam

> Aspetta.....ho aperto p.iva a gennaio...perchè dovrei farlo il prossimo anno?  
> Quest'anno non ho obbligo di privacy????

  no!
Entro Marzo 2008 "regolarizzi" il periodo 1/1 - 31/12/2007.
Poi se lo vuoi fare comunque per il periodo Gennaio-Marzo 2008 non è vietato!!  :Stick Out Tongue:  
Però mi sembra che siamo usciti fuori tema dalla discussione  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Patty76

> no!
> Entro Marzo 2008 "regolarizzi" il periodo 1/1 - 31/12/2007.
> Poi se lo vuoi fare comunque per il periodo Gennaio-Marzo 2008 non è vietato!!  
> Però mi sembra che siamo usciti fuori tema dalla discussione

  Si lo so....  :Frown:   
ma non so "prendere" i post e spostarli in nell'altra discussione...... :Frown:  
...alla fine le discussioni seguono il loro corso...... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## annade

> domandina semplice semplice apporre il bollo adesso nel  2008 su una fattura sanitaria del 2007 da detrarre si puo? visto che mi era proprio passato per la testa

  Se rileggi il post dall'inizio.... troverai la domanda di Fabioalessandro

----------

